# European Rabbit Hopping Championship - Pics



## mir116 (Oct 31, 2011)

Too cute.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...ng-c_n_1067290.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for post this.  I've seen this when searching for other rabbit info.  I think it's cool to be able to work with your rabbit.  And it's amazing how far and high they can jump when they want to.    

Looks like fun!


----------



## carolinagirl (Nov 1, 2011)

That was adorable!! So how on earth do you teach a rabbit to do that?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

Finding out you can teach rabbits anything.  Lots of treats.  Short training sessions with repetition.   But remember, they have their moods.  Don't expect them to be there everyday.  It takes a lot of patience.  And if you find a lazy bunny, keep it up, he will react in time.

It's amazing how smart they are.  Dobby has learned that if he wants attention, he rings the small cowbell we have in his crate.  And the other two respond as well.  They know that sound means something.  Either a visit, a hold, or feeding.  When they were young, while I would work in their crate, I would constantly and accidently ring the bell.  And this caught on.  It did.  It's amazing.   

Rabbits are NOT dumb animals.  With lots of patience and love, you can teach them anything.


----------

